# Sunscreen



## bayarealondoner (Jun 29, 2005)

Is a sunscreen for the rear windows available as an option on the Q7?
I drove a 2007 3.6 and 4.2 today. Neither had suncreens. The salesman thought it might be available as an option.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Sunscreen (bayarealondoner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bayarealondoner* »_Is a sunscreen for the rear windows available as an option on the Q7?
I drove a 2007 3.6 and 4.2 today. Neither had suncreens. The salesman thought it might be available as an option.

I don't believe that sunscreens are available on the 3.6. My '07 4.2P has them though and I believe some non-premium 4.2s do as well. Don't know if they were dropped in the '08 models, however.


----------



## bayarealondoner (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (bayarealondoner)*

They are an option for them to be installed in the door. You also can by external ones and have them mounted on top of the door, which being Audi, it looks good. The tint is pretty good though and I decided to not install them opposed to doing so on my A3.


----------

